# Braucht eine von Euch nen netten "Lady-Laufradsatz"?



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. März 2010)

Hallo
Laufradsatz vorne und hinten zu verkaufen

TUNE KING MK / KONG / CX-RAY / NoTubes OLYMPIC / 1380 Gramm!!!!

Habe ich zu verkaufen, sollen 450 Euro kosten. Sind fast neu. Sind keine 200 km gelaufen. Näheres unter  :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/253969/cat/500


----------



## apoptygma (13. März 2010)

Sorry, beisst sich leider mit meiner knallroten Krokoleder-Tasche, die ich beim Biken immer mithabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

zu meinen schuhen passts auch nicht


----------



## apoptygma (13. März 2010)

Vor allen, wäre ein LaufradSATZ Vorn UND Hinten dann nicht 4 Laufräder?

Sollten wir doch zuschlagen, die widerlichen Naben rausnehmen und was schicken verbauen(lassen), zum beispiel ein schickes Flieder??? 

Ok, ich hör schon auf.....

Und lasse verlauten, das ich heute nach 14 Tagen Pause das erste mal wieder langsam auf der Rolle mich rumbewegt habe.... *seufz


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2010)

Wäre die *Farbe* nicht...


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

wenn s dann dreckig ist würde man das rosa nicht menr sehen


----------



## Warnschild (15. März 2010)

Hab nix gegen rosa - abgesehen davon, dass es nicht zu meinem Rad passt.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hab nix gegen rosa - abgesehen davon, dass es nicht zu meinem Rad passt.



Es ist rosa - es glitzert - ich möchte es anzünden


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Bei rosa denke ich immer an *Wattebällchen...*


----------



## scylla (15. März 2010)

wattebällchen... och wie süüüüüß 
vielleicht würde es sich ja tatsächlich besser verkaufen, wenn an den speichen noch himmelblaue wattebäuschchen baumeln und die felgen mit glitzer-funkel-strass-steinchen geschmückt wären


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2010)

würde auf jeden fall genau zu meinem lippenstift passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> würde auf jeden fall genau zu meinem lippenstift passen.



Lasst uns zusammenschmeissen und schnell für Dubbel zuschlagen.

@scylla:
Oder einen keinen gefädelten Kranz aus hellblauen Bäuschchen als Naben-Putzer


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2010)

Jetzt seid´s halt nicht so bös, ich dachte, Funktion vor Farbe? Die Idee mit dem Nabenputzer find ich nicht schlecht! ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Oder einen keinen gefädelten Kranz aus hellblauen Bäuschchen als Naben-Putzer



"Farbige Akzente"... 
 Also ich würde ja rot-weiß nehmen. Passt gut an die weiße DT-Swiss-Nabe...


----------



## bike2bfree (15. März 2010)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Laufradsatz vorne und hinten zu verkaufen
> 
> TUNE KING MK / KONG / CX-RAY / NoTubes OLYMPIC / 1380 Gramm!!!!
> ...


Ich finde den LRD absolut geil!
Leider passt die Nabe farblich nicht in mein orange / weisses Kona 
Aber in einem  weissen, schwarzen oder rosa Rahmen könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

[OUTING]: Bike2bfree zählt nicht als Meinungs- und Geschmacksträgerin, denn die sucht ja auch händeringend einen rosa Crossrahmen. Ernsthaft!  [/OUTING]


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> [OUTING]: Bike2bfree zählt nicht als Meinungs- und Geschmacksträgerin, denn die sucht ja auch händeringend einen rosa Crossrahmen. Ernsthaft!  [/OUTING]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

Sag ich´s net?!


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> [OUTING]: Bike2bfree zählt nicht als Meinungs- und Geschmacksträgerin, denn die sucht ja auch händeringend einen rosa Crossrahmen. Ernsthaft!  [/OUTING]


Und ich hab TATSÄCHLICH nichts gegen rosa (wollts nur nicht tagtäglich fahren, glaub ich, höchstens als 2.-Rad - oder 3.-, 4.-, 5.-,.... hihi).

Nen rosa Crossrahmen fänd ich auch toll. Meiner wird relativ neutral (silber, antrazit, schwarz, etwas weiß). 

Wenn er denn endlich mal geliefert wird, empfehle ich vielleicht auch den Händler (wurde nach Maß extra für mich gebastelt, nur das Umlenkrädchen für die Schaltzugführung fehlte, außerdem war ein Aufkleber unterm Klarlack schlampig angebracht, deshalb macht ers grad neu).

Immerhin kann ichs soviel sagen: Sowohl der vielgefahrene Crossrahmen meines Freundes (Alu m. Carbongabel) als auch sein 2.-MTB (Carbon) haben den Dauertest bestanden, anscheinend auch von der Steifigkeit her etc. top. - Naja, ich werds sehn und berichten...


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. März 2010)

Passt nicht zu roten Speedhub und ist zu leicht für die Wildsau. Ich nehme dann doch lieber die Backline von DMR. Extra für Leute mit schwarzer Seele.


----------

